
Supreme Court Rules Trump Cannot Block Release of Financial Records - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/09/us/trump-taxes-supreme-court.html
======
zxcvbn4038
Timely as ever, he is almost out of office so don't think this really matters
anymore. People will probably discover he isn't really that wealthy, but thats
about it. People suing him will probably find that his assets are all
controlled by trusts, so on paper there isn't much to go after.

~~~
tribeofone
He is the course correction. Don't let this place become an echo chamber,
remember this: [https://imgur.com/a/k5lDfx4](https://imgur.com/a/k5lDfx4)

